# Backyard pecking



## inebriatedonkey (10 mo ago)

Hi all,

I'm a bit worried about pecking in my three buff orpingtons - hope you can give some advice.

I live in the UK, where chickens are confined to their run because of bird flu. Pictured below - it's about 1.5m by 4.5m (maybe a bit bigger - I haven't measured), so I think big enough for the three.









I've noticed that one bird (Kwak) has lost the feathers on the back of her neck, and there is a tiny bit of dried blood. 









Is this likely to be pecking from the other birds - maybe because of boredom because they can't get out of the run like normal? If so, what do you suggest I do? I've tried to give them toys to play with (they have perches, a swing, a dust bath, and a xylophone), but to be honest they haven't been that interested in anything other than corn, which I give them a few handfuls of a day. I try to spread it round so they have some pecking to do (the floor of the run is mostly wood chippings). They have just one feeder/waterer, but with just three chickens I assumed they'll be fine.

Do I need to separate them? If so, what's the best thing to use for a temporary coop? I can fence off a bit of the run for Kwak if she needs it, but she'd need some protection from the weather at the moment. 

Thanks a lot!

Adam


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Because you're in the UK it can make it difficult to tell you what product to get. Here in the states we have BluKote to use to mask the red of blood and to help heal the injury. You might be able to find recipes online to make your own if you don't have something comparable in the UK.

Hang a head of lettuce or cabbage just out of reach so they have to work to get at it. Or some treat in a net handing in the same way. See if there's a way to make them work to get at their corn.


----------

